# Trouble Carving Toeside



## CrossOutTheEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

I would consider myself a pretty decent snowboarder. I have no trouble going down blacks and double blacks and I can go pretty fast comfortably. I feel very comfortable easily carving to my backside but when I go to my toeside I feel like I'm sliding and forcing things far too much. It also feels like my back foot is doing way too much work sometimes. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

don't do anything but collapse at the knees. drive your knee toward the snow keeping your upper body tall and poised in the direction of travel.


----------



## CrossOutTheEyes (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try it out this weekend. I wish I realized this earlier in the season so I had more time to practice it.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

baconzoo's advise is good. Sounds gross but what helped me was picturing me sitting taking a dump when going toeside. Seriously if helped a ton


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

it sound gross, but I always picture myself doing the "Pee Wee Herman dance" TEQUILA!

FF to 2:45


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as it's not Pee Wee's porn theatre moves! Those are better done in private:laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

baconzoo said:


> it sound gross, but I always picture myself doing the "Pee Wee Herman dance" TEQUILA!


YES! That's EXACTLY it. I've been looking for a way to describe to some friends toeside carve form. 

Do it that way and that edge can bite into just about anything.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Example - How Low can you go?*

kneeling down on the hill while stopped, ask them to kneel tall. (knees, hips, shoulders all in a straight line)

Look at the edge angle (80-90*)
Notice how far you center of mass is from the snow. (2')
Keeping the upper body tall and poised in the direction of travel (but lean forward a bit to illustrate seeking a turn)

This is how low you can go.

Now while riding, try and emulate that position, you'll see how difficult it is but how effective it is to rail a carve.


----------

